# 2018 Cruze



## 2018cruze (12 mo ago)

Hey, I have a 2018 chevy cruze has about 55,000 miles on it. One day my wife was sitting in car idling in parking lot and had ac on, car said ac off due to engine temp the temp gauge went pretty much to 80-90 percent she shut car off let it cool down no smoke etc.
Later on I drove it, didnt overheat etc. It is winter time right now so its cold out around 15 to 40 degrees outside, one warm day sitting in traffic for a while then after a while i turned ac on temp gauge went up right away after ac was turned on to around 80-90 percent I turned it off let it cool off etc. Note i dont think the radiator fan is coming on at all so there is a issue there but it seems like there is more issues.

One day I did some tests, I drove it with heat and ac on it didnt overheat drove half hour with both on, I sat in car with it idling with heat on it didnt overheat but the idling is rougher right away with the heat on but temp maintained in the middle, it was idling for one hour with heat on idle was rougher but never overheated.

I then had car idling and turned the Ac on the car started idling even rougher with ac on and the temperature started to rise quickly, had to turn off car and let it cool down the radiator fan didnt come on at all so that is definately one of the issues but the car is idling rough kinda like not consistent idle like up and down, also the engine definately shakes more when Ac is on.

Ive read a bunch of other topics of similar stuff but not exact on this forum so thats why Im here asking for suggestions or what to check or what you think/know it is. Any videos or help guides would be awesome. Im not a mechanic but I do try to fix my own stuff if its not something super complex. Any help is Appreciated Thank You


----------

